# DEALS/SALES on Longchamp *NO CHAT*



## Swanky

Hi!

Please any great finds or sales on Longchamp in this thread, can be from a store, website, auction {cannot be your store or auction}.
If it's a store, you MUST provide store/location info.


Please no questions or comments in this thread.
And as always NO ADVERTISING.


----------



## bakeacookie

Longchamp is included in Bloomingdales friends & family sale. 20% off!

Got a little pouch to organize my stuff.  normally Longchamp is excluded in any bloomies sales.


----------



## missjay7

Nordstrom is also having a 20% off sale online that includes Longchamp


----------



## Rockst@r

Use code 13TY10 to get 10% off on magnums.net.

Edit: SPRING20 works for 20% off!


----------



## allyloupuppy

Friends and Family sale at Saks is 25% off includes Longchamp!


----------



## NurseAnn

Nordstroms has Le Pilate line 25% off as well.  I bet it is to price match the Saks sale.


----------



## dott

Just got my delivery of Longchamp Planetes small tote. It was 20% off from Nordstrom. After reading all the  comments about country of origin being from China and warned from the SA that this was so, I got lucky and it is Made in France. I am very pleased.


----------



## ShoppingGalSF1

Nordstrom is having 25% off some of their Longchamp bags: http://shop.nordstrom.com/c/longchamp


----------



## dpat13

Saks off 5th has a Longchamp Darshan Floral Printed tote for $77.99

http://www.saksoff5th.com/darshan-floral-printed-canvas-tote/0493849875258.html

The size is 
11"W X 11"H X 8"D

Free shipping with code FREESHIP75 too.


----------



## Rockst@r

Magnums.net Mother's Day sale (thru Sun 5/4) coupon codes:


MOM15 - 15% off
MOM20 - 20% off
MOM25 - 25% off
Depends on how much is spent.


----------



## Califabulous

Bluefly has several colors and styles for 20% off including blue lagoon!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Additional colors added to sale at Bluefly and an additional 10% off. Sale ends at 5.45am 14 May though.


----------



## honubags

I'm reposting this here Ideeli.com has a sale for Longchamp. The discount is about 20+% off. It looks like there are quite a lot of options Le Pliage (med or lg long and short handle), Le Pliage Cuir, Quadri Crossbody, Gatsby Sport Crossbody, Veau Foulonne. and many more


----------



## cheidel

The Limited Edition Statue of Liberty bag is available on Bloomingdales.com as of today and the new Neo line too!

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...0&y=0#!fn=sortBy=NEW_ITEMS&productsPerPage=96


----------



## cheidel

Longchamp Medium LH Le Pliage, color Clay (which is grey) on sale for $75.00 on Bloomindales!

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...p=88&ppp=96&sp=Null&rid=Null&cm_kws=longchamp


----------



## cheidel

Nordstrom has the new Le Pliage Shopper online now!!!  Very pretty!


http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/longcha...m_sp=personalizedsort-_-browseresults-_-1_2_A


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Nordstrom's mid-year sale is on! A small (I wish more though) portion of LC are on sale too.


----------



## Freezegoalie

Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir Medium - Platinum on sale for $310.80 (with promo code: TAKE20) at Bloomingdales.


----------



## mandabear

Sands Point Shop (fka Magnums.net) has a Memorial Day 20% off code (MEM20) through 5/27.


----------



## cheidel

The LC LM Metal large Platinum is on sale at Bloomingdales, reg. $180 on sale for $126!

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/longchamp-tote-lm-metal-large?ID=777944&CategoryID=16958#fn=spp%3D5%26ppp%3D96%26sp%3D1%26rid%3D%26spc%3D104%26cm_kws%3Dlongchamp


----------



## hitt

I just came back from Nordstrom Rack and saw this whole display of Longchamp bags!
If you get a chance, stop by your local Nordstrom Rack store to see what they have in stock.

(I left the store with the small Le Pliage Cuir for $279.97.)


----------



## mandabear

mandabear said:


> Sands Point Shop (fka Magnums.net) has a Memorial Day 20% off code (MEM20) through 5/27.



Combine MEM20 and MEM5 for 25% off. Received this info from their mailing list.


----------



## Elliespurse

Colette has the Longchamp x Jeremy Scott http://en.colette.fr/sac-screaming-meamie-x-jeremy-scott-x-mad-balls-blanc-multi.html


----------



## cheidel

The LM Metal large long handle in gold on sale at Magnums online for $126, reg. price $180!  The medium is on sale for $112 reg. price $160!  

http://www.sandspointshop.com/prod/1899510-024-Gold/sale?Category_Code=sale


----------



## mamajjrox

Longchamp Tote - LM Metal Medium Shoulder, in Platinum, is on sale at Bloomingdales online as well, reg $160 now $112...... there is also a private sale code PSCERT, but not sure it applies to the brand...
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/longchamp-tote-lm-metal-medium-shoulder?ID=945111&CategoryID=23559#fn=spp%3D12%26ppp%3D96%26sp%3D1%26rid%3D75%26spc%3D61


----------



## hitt

The TJMAXX at Buckhead Station in Atlanta, GA had these bags in their Runway section. Check your local TJMAXX store to see what they have in stock! 
[Tribu: $249.99, Quadri $399.99, Le Pliage Cuir: $399.99]


----------



## junsweetie

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Longcha...ements%3D&eItemId=prod159000329&cmCat=product

Take $50 off your select regular-priced $200 purchase with promo code JUNE50, online and in stores through Sunday
Just placed an order


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LC sale on Bluefly! 

http://m.bluefly.com/designer/longchamp?so=rel&vl=l&ppp=20&cp=1&oq=Longchamp


----------



## plumaplomb

Mini le pliage in pink, lagoon, orange, and azure on sale for $63 at Nordies


----------



## cheidel

Darshan Small Tote, $76.99 regular price $130 at Saks Off 5th!


http://www.saksoff5th.com/shoes-handbags-handbags#prefn1=brand&prefv1=Longchamp


----------



## Freezegoalie

LC sale on Sands Point Shop ( formerly magnums).
http://www.sandspointshop.com/ctgy/sale


----------



## ehhyouu

Use "ShopSPS" for an extra 10% off at sandspointshop


----------



## bakeacookie

Online sale at longchamp's website is up


----------



## ehhyouu

Bloomingdales has seasonal items on sale.


----------



## cheidel

Longchamp Cosmetic Case, regular $50 on sale for $35 in pink, paper, orange, lagoon and azure!!!


http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...inkshareID=gcdL_ATRVoE-j8wYUiyoGklRTqikLS.kaw


----------



## cheidel

Longchamp Clearance Sale at:
http://www.whatshebuys.com/clearance-sale-longchamp-clearance.html


----------



## cheidel

Longchamp Sale at bagshop.com.  I got the large Planetes long handle tote in Plum today for $129.60, regular price $180, sale price $144 + 10% off!!


http://www.bagshop.com/s/results2.html?abc=t&Search=longchamp+sale&x=0&y=0


----------



## hitt

I walked in TJMAXX in Buckhead Station in Atlanta, GA expecting to see the same bags I saw the last time I was there. 

Turns out they received a new shipment since I was last there!



 We have the Tribu bags that we last saw
LM Metal Platinum($119.99).
Le Pliage bags in various sizes and colors
Two Le Pliage Cuirs: Taupe($299.99) and Clay($399.99). The Taupe was the smallest size and the Clay the next size up.


----------



## ReiChan1

I just bought a LP Cuir large in Platinum for $230  (reg price $555) but it's not on the website... You might want to go in stores to see if it's still there!


----------



## seton

longchamp.com's sale is ending this sun.
the boutiques might do a delay until wed.

a lot of things were reduced further except for the plaiges and planetes


----------



## EGBDF

Sands point shop has free monogramming on Le Pliage until Wed.


----------



## bigtimebaglady

WhatSheBuys has a lot of clearance Longchamps - Tribu, Quadri, Le Pliage Cuir, Roseau Croco and wallets too.

http://www.whatshebuys.com/clearance-sale-longchamp-clearance.html


----------



## EGBDF

saks off fifth has a floral darshan bag  in yellow for 77.99


----------



## cheidel

x

Longchamp sale at bluefly.com, not sure of the colors.

http://www.bluefly.com/search/?q=Longchamp%20Bags


----------



## Freezegoalie

Sands Point Shop (Formely Magnums.net) sale (thru 7/8/14) coupon codes:

RED - 15% off when you spend $75-$124
WHITE - 20% off when you spend $125-$249
BLUE - 25% off when you spend $250+


----------



## hitt

Location: TJMAXX in Buckhead Station in Atlanta, GA
(Shocker! This particular location has been on a roll. A new batch of bags are on the floor! I left the store with the small LP in Bilberry[though the photos make it look like a different color, I am fairly sure it is Bilberry] for $69.99 + tax! I nabbed it for a family member.)


----------



## cheidel

Longchamp Clearance Sale on Magums aka sandspoint.

http://www.sandspointshop.com/ctgy/...ance&utm_medium=Email&utm_campaign=Main+Image


----------



## for3v3rz

Whatshebuys is having friends and family 25% off use link and code ff25 below.

http://www.whatshebuys.com


----------



## pursebagpurse

For all the ones living in Germany:

Longchamp outlet store in Wertheim Village near Frankfurt...sale is still continued. I just bought my beloved black Gatsby Sport big satchel style!!


----------



## lauren!

Saks off 5th has yellow medium and pink small Darshan prints, as well as a couple other bags available


----------



## EGBDF

Nordstrom has an expandable tote in slate for $126.90


----------



## cheidel

Magnums aka sandspointshop.com:   FREE LC Coin Purse with the purchase of Longchamp bag of $125 or more, use coupon code "*coin purse*."  The coin purse is reg. $45.00.  

http://www.sandspointshop.com/ctgy/...h125&utm_medium=Email&utm_campaign=Main+Image


----------



## cheidel

Just got an email from Nordies, the Planetes in Plum large LH is back in stock!!!!!


----------



## MahoganyQT

Magnums aka Sands Point is offering 15, 20, or 25% off your purchase based on how much you spend. I'm still on the fence with them because my first order was delayed and my second order is out of stock...maybe I'm just ordering popular bags


----------



## MahoganyQT

sandspoint shop is offering 25% off with code 25thanks.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Sandspoint shop is offering 20% off with code fallhandbag


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Selected LC on sale at whatshebuys.com 
Use code: totes
Offer good for three days starting 25th September.


----------



## yell0wduckie

For GTA (Canada) peeps,

Marshalls had the medium long handle tote $119.99+tax...not an amazing sale but better than nothing!
I saw grey, hot pink and orange at the Mississauga location.


----------



## LuxeDeb

I got a Sands Point code for 15% off your next order. Code TY15. 
It looks like it is a universal code, because it came with my package on a printed postcard. It is good until 10/31/14. I am holding out for another 25% code.


----------



## PurseHorse

Bagshop.com/ Petticoat Lane


20% off all Longchamp


code: bagshop


----------



## annam

yell0wduckie said:


> For GTA (Canada) peeps,
> 
> 
> 
> Marshalls had the medium long handle tote $119.99+tax...not an amazing sale but better than nothing!
> 
> I saw grey, hot pink and orange at the Mississauga location.




Our Marshalls had a bunch of leather bags too. All gone now except a medium purple one.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Seems LC is restricted for the promo.


 
I just used the code "bagshop" to purchase a SH medium Longchamp which was $97, with the code is additional 20% off.  I paid $77.60 for the SH in camel.  Available colors are:  orange, fuschia, azure blue, cumin, paper, mandarin, and natural .  Great deal from bagshop.com!


----------



## Swanky

Hey y'all!!  Friendly reminder:



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Hi!
> 
> Please any great finds or sales on Longchamp in this thread, can be from a store, website, auction {cannot be your store or auction}.
> If it's a store, you MUST provide store/location info.
> 
> 
> *Please no questions or comments in this thread.*
> And as always NO ADVERTISING.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Get 20% off at sandspoint with code secret.


----------



## LuxeDeb

Gilt Groupe has some Le Pliage bags & totes on sale right now.

http://www.gilt.com/brand/longchamp


----------



## MahoganyQT

25% off at Whatshebuys.com with code oct25


----------



## hitt

My jaw dropped with the new stock of TJMAXX at Buckhead Station in Georgia.
Losange at $179.99
Cuir at $399.99
Neo at $179.99

There were other Le Pliages in various sizes and colors.
(I was honestly tempted to buy the Losange.)

While you are in the area, Nordstrom Rack received a new shipment too. Mainly Le Pliage in Camel.


----------



## cheidel

Some Longchamp styles on sale at Magnums aka Sands Point online.  

http://www.sandspointshop.com/search.html?Store_Code=MJ&q=longchamp+sale


----------



## missmoimoi

Winners at Park Royal South - Le pliage cuir bags in med & small:  red, poppy, candy (hot pink)
med $429
sm $399 I think


----------



## MahoganyQT

25% off at sandspoint with code forme. I got my chocolate backpack for $93.75!


----------



## bakeacookie

20% off Longchamp for Bloomingdales Friends and Family


----------



## goldfish19

bakeacookie said:


> 20% off Longchamp for Bloomingdales Friends and Family




What's the code please?


----------



## goldfish19

bakeacookie said:


> 20% off Longchamp for Bloomingdales Friends and Family




Code is holiday!


----------



## chinelly

Nordstrom website is showing the Large Pliage price: $116, and Neo Large Pliage: $144. 

It doesn't appear to be a sale, a new price drop for Longchamp?


----------



## pookybear

chinelly said:


> Nordstrom website is showing the Large Pliage price: $116, and Neo Large Pliage: $144.
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't appear to be a sale, a new price drop for Longchamp?




Nordstroms appears to be price matching the Bloomingsdale sale. You can call them and request price match to Sandspoint sale pricing (25% off) as well.


----------



## MahoganyQT

20% off at bagshop. Code bagshop


----------



## pookybear

Sandspoint has $15 off order of $125 or more: "Thanks15"


----------



## hitt

Visited Nordstrom Rack at Buckhead Station in Atlanta, Georgia. 

They have a bunch of various Le Pliage bags. There are actually 2 different Le Pliage Cuir(Medium) priced at ~$326.99 each? I remember one of it is Sunshine and the other was of the red/perhaps Candy color?


----------



## annam

The Ottawa HR has a snake print leather bag on sale. I think it was a medium for $269. Great deal.


----------



## hitt

TJMAXX at Buckhead Station in Atlanta, GA has a new shipment of "Runway" purses. 
They have the Le Pliage Rive Droite Rive Gauche with long handles for $199.99. I would have easily purchased it if it was the short handle tote.


----------



## hipnycmom

Was just at Nordstrom Rack in St. Louis, MO and they had a medium Le pliage cuir in sunshine for about $330 (sorry I can't remember the exact price). It is lovely!


----------



## seton

nordstrom rack, honolulu


----------



## vivianncc

I know if you sign up to be a new member on Bloomingdales, you can get a 10% off code! It's not much, but it's better than nothing.


----------



## cheidel

Longchamp sale on bluefly.com

http://www.bluefly.com/longchamp/handbags-accessories/handbags?so=rel&oq=Longchamp+Handbags


----------



## jorton

At Harrods right now they have 30% off Longchamp bags (le pliage and more) if you have Harrods Rewards or sign up, it's free to sign up and it's a rewards card not a store credit card. Awesome!!


----------



## kalimarie

I just bought a Longchamp for my daughter via Sands Point Shop.  They are having a Friends & Family 20% off with code HOHOHO through 12/19.  It works on Longchamp.  Some brands are excluded.  www.sandspointshop.com.  Happy Holidays PF friends.


----------



## missmoimoi

Downtown Winners Vancouver - black/blue leather Longchamp 2.0 for $399 cad.  I took a photo but it's out of focus


----------



## seton

what she buys has started their clearance on fall. 30% off
http://www.whatshebuys.com/brands-longchamp-le-pliage.html

xxx


----------



## seton

The LP colors that are 30% off are Candy, Amethyst, Mint, Hydrangea. Those are the colors that will be discounted everywhere eventually. 
I was told by a LC SA that Poppy will NOT be discounted as it will be brought forth into Spring 2015.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Bloomingdales also has seasonal colors on sale. The mini is $66.50,  medium handheld is $80.50, backpack and medium shoulder tote are $87.50, large shoulder tote is $101.50, and large pink exclusive LP Neo is $126.


----------



## diamondsfrost

20% off on longchamp's USA website!


----------



## goldfish19

whatshebuys longchamp sale starts today:

http://www.whatshebuys.com/clearanc..._medium=email&utm_campaign=LongchampMarkdowns


----------



## cheidel

goldfish19 said:


> whatshebuys longchamp sale starts today:
> 
> http://www.whatshebuys.com/clearanc..._medium=email&utm_campaign=LongchampMarkdowns


I received the email from WSB, 30%-70% off LC.  It seems to apply to the upcoming LP colors that will be discontinued (Mint, Amethyst, and Hydrangea), also leather, etc.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Everyone's favorite LC retailer Sandspointe  has $25 off $125or more. The code is ForMe.


----------



## Vespervale

I just purchased from the Longchamp site.

http://us.longchamp.com/sale

They are having a wonderful sale!!!


----------



## seton

Today is the last day of longchamp  sale on line


----------



## sleepykris

Sandspoint shop new coupon code is ShopSPS for 10% off.  Expires 2/15/15


----------



## cheidel

Sandspointshop.com has a 20-40% off sale on Longchamp bags and luggage, per email I received today!!!


----------



## cheidel

Longchamp sale on Bluefly.com

http://www.bluefly.com/designer/longchamp


----------



## farris2

Another sale on Sands Point  Shop 3 levels of discounts! 15-30% off &#128512;


----------



## cheidel

Whatshebuys.com has 30%-40% off some Longchamp items.




http://www.whatshebuys.com/clearance-sale-longchamp-clearance.html


----------



## Mariapia

For our French friends here, very good deals at

www.deschilder.fr


----------



## cheidel

Sandspointshop.com 20% off now thru Feb. 14th, with code: February 15!


----------



## bakeacookie

Check your local Nordstrom rack if you're looking for a Longchamp suitcase!

They had two kinds of Le Pliage suitcases. Colors vary by store, price is 140$ for the stiffer suitcase one, $142 for the nylon style.


----------



## EGBDF

Sandspoint
20% off $100 pres20
25% off $250 pres25


----------



## lizziejean3

Sands Point 20% off and Free Shipping with code: ROAR. March 1st and 2nd.


----------



## euf89

If you use "visa checkout" on neimanmarcus.com it will automatically deduct $50 off $100 purchase for ANYTHING except beauty. So this applies to jewelry, handbags, etc. The possibiltes are endless. ENJOY!


----------



## Classic_Sophie

Just found out the extra 10% off sale items is still active on Sands Point Shop so now the sale handbags are super cheap. Just bought the medium handbag in the poppy color - super cuteee for $83 

used coupon code 'ten'


----------



## EGBDF

Sandspoint
StPaddy15 spend up to $124 for 15% off
StPaddy20 up to $349
StPaddy25 $350 or more


----------



## cheidel

Bagshop F&F sale is on, 20% off use Code "Bagshop" at checkout!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Bloomingdales will have F&F on Longchamp on Wed, March 25th but you can apply the discount now with pre-buys in-store and just pickup later on 3/25.


----------



## bakeacookie

25% off at Bloomies F&F!


----------



## cheidel

Nordstrom priced matched sale online......25% off!!!


----------



## cheidel

Longchamp sale on Bluefly.com


http://www.bluefly.com/designer/longchamp


----------



## EGBDF

Sandspoint Spring20
through 4/6
20%


----------



## LVBagLady

Stilletto Shoes Portsmouth NH 603-436-5633.   50% off Longchamp


----------



## msamarie

LVBagLady said:


> Stilletto Shoes Portsmouth NH 603-436-5633.   50% off Longchamp



FYI on this sale - I live in another state and you can call in and they'll tell you what colors are still available. The SA Erika was amazing and even emailed me a couple pictures to help me decide (they don't know the names of all of the colors). They are running the sale until they're out of bags.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

*Sandspoint*

Spring Showers of Savings-Four Days Only!

*Shower15* for 15% up to $124
*Shower20* for 20% when you spend $125 - $349
*Shower30* for 25% when you spend $350 +


----------



## bubbleloba

Thanks for the tip! The sale is still going on as of today. 



LVBagLady said:


> Stilletto Shoes Portsmouth NH 603-436-5633.   50% off Longchamp


----------



## LVBagLady

bubbleloba said:


> Thanks for the tip! The sale is still going on as of today.



You're welcome.  Its on until she's sold out


----------



## Glitter_pixie

FYI - I called the Woodbury Commons Outlet and they have the following 1899s available if anyone is interested:

at 20% off ($116)
Orange
Amethyst
Rose
Paper
Azure 
Pink (not sure if this is Pink Candy or Bubble)
Camel

@40% off ($90) they have the White


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Bagshop F&F sale 20% with code Bagshop. Sale valid for one week commencing today.


----------



## teamsalinas

nordstrom .com has them on sale right now


----------



## sallyinmaui

I was at Rosemont outlet today. They have 20% off entire store except le pilage. Through Sunday.


----------



## seton

Yes, it's a special Mother Day Sale. They never have sales like this. It's happenin at WBC too, I was there today.
The Planetes are not considered LPs so they are 20% off too.

I will post more in the WBC thread with pix


----------



## Iridescent

Beyond the Rack has Longchamp on sale. Expires in 2 days. Check your email for a $10 credit which can be applied to the purchase.  (Mine was a first purchase credit) e.g med. Short handle was $79.99 Cad with free shipping plus tax.


----------



## LilLexy

Hello, one for the UK people if that's okay? This evening Fenwick (Newcastle - not sure if the other Fenwick events are all the same day) have their summer event which is from 6pm-10pm today (Tues 11th May) and you can get 20% off bags including Longchamp. You need to join their emailing list and you'll be emailed the invite. I'm off to get a Cuir Medium in Black tonight, I already have the small in red and feel the need to splurge on another colour/size


----------



## goldfish19

Sands point has 15,20,25% off on longchamp. Code is nice, nicer, nicest respectively. Percentage has a minimum spend bracket.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Bloomingdales has some Longhcamp on sale now.


----------



## seton

If u are part of Bloo mies Loyalty program, u should get a card thru the mail for an extra 20% off the sale price so that means about 46% off total original price. No pliages, mostly Spring leather lines.


----------



## pookybear

Memorial Day Sale at Sands Point Shop, ends 5/25/15

$20 off $100-$149: MDay20
$35 off $150-$199: MDay30
$50 off $200+: MDay50


----------



## QueenLouis

Nordstrom website has some Longchamp 40% off.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

big bad mama said:


> When is the online Longchamp sale? It's in June right?



I quote from my email reply from LC customer service US 

"Spring sale will start on June 16th to June 30th while supplies last."

HTH.


----------



## evoony

There are a ton of Longchamp bags on MyHabit.com - mainly Le Pliage, Le Pliage Neo, and Le Pliage Cuir. I just ordered a medium black Neo for $189 total ($20 referral credit by a friend and $3.99 free shipping credit) - it was advertised on the site for $195 though (not including tax). 

If you guys haven't made an account with them before, use a referral link provided by someone who has one (you each get $20), or use this one from me.

Edit: Looks like the referral link leads to a tPF "Invalid Redirect URL" error message. If you reach it, just click on the URL within the message, and you should be properly directed to the main MyHabit page where you can make an account and then receive the $20 credit - hopefully, haha.


----------



## tflowers921

Sands point f&f


----------



## herfyjo

myhabit.com just added some more discounted LC bags -

http://www.myhabit.com/?ie=UTF8#pag...d_g_women_cur_curated_0_A32JVFG5EKP5I1_hero_b

It looks like there might be extra deals if you're an Amazon prime customer.


----------



## dlm1113

There is a sale on longchamp bags on myhabit.com.  Of course you have to hurry to get them as they are always limited! The following link will connect you to that page but you have to create an account if you don't have one. 

http://www.myhabit.com/#s?keyword=longchamp&ref=kw_s_s


----------



## frenziedhandbag

F&F at www.whatshebuys.com
Code: YEKJH12
Ends 10th June


----------



## Juju0110

For the LC retail store sale, do all items go on sale? I have my eye on the Honore 404. Since it's pretty new, is it unlikely to go on sale?


----------



## seton

Nordstrom

I dont know exactly when but I can tell from the movement of the past 2 days that they are about to put the Spring LPs on sale.


----------



## MahoganyQT

20% off at bluefly. Code is sitesale20


----------



## AP919

Did anyone else pre-sale in-store?  Was anyone else kind of disappointed at the sales/offerings in general?

For instance, nylon is only 20% off, but Bloomingdale's has them for 30% off, plus power points.  Even last year's colors are only 20% off.  Most things I found were 20-30% off, and I've found them for less elsewhere before now.  

Also, the few things I did buy had the tags removed, and the guy didn't tell me.  Personally, I keep all my tags, but I can't really give anything as a gift without tags -- very discerning friends may not believe things are real or new.  Is this normal for LC sales to remove tags?   I know they were there because I saw them for the prices when I picked them up...thanks!


----------



## mmh131

The US Longchamp website is updated with sale pricing. Interestingly, there isn't a separate sales section. Each item appears to be marked individually. I just picked up a Le Pliage suitcase in beige for $284 (down from $355).


----------



## herfyjo

Nordstrom has a bunch of items on sale! 40% off


----------



## db89

mmh131 said:


> The US Longchamp website is updated with sale pricing. Interestingly, there isn't a separate sales section. Each item appears to be marked individually. I just picked up a Le Pliage suitcase in beige for $284 (down from $355).


if there is a sale on US site .. would it not be on all the other sites ?
I am looking at canadian and dont see any sales


----------



## mmh131

db89 said:


> if there is a sale on US site .. would it not be on all the other sites ?
> I am looking at canadian and dont see any sales



I just checked the Canadian site, and no items appear to be on sale. Items are definitely on sale on the US site, so it seems the markdowns can be country-specific.


----------



## seton

I know UK starts in two days


----------



## seton

AP919 said:


> Did anyone else pre-sale in-store?  Was anyone else kind of disappointed at the sales/offerings in general?
> 
> For instance, nylon is only 20% off, but Bloomingdale's has them for 30% off, plus power points.  Even last year's colors are only 20% off.  Most things I found were 20-30% off, and I've found them for less elsewhere before now.
> 
> Also, the few things I did buy had the tags removed, and the guy didn't tell me.  Personally, I keep all my tags, but I can't really give anything as a gift without tags -- very discerning friends may not believe things are real or new.  Is this normal for LC sales to remove tags?   I know they were there because I saw them for the prices when I picked them up...thanks!




Longchamp remove tag whether on sale or not


----------



## frenziedhandbag

30% off at whatshebuys.com 
No coupon required.

http://www.whatshebuys.com/clearanc...ys&utm_term=0_6f4dcb76db-a36ccf662a-195016057


----------



## LvoemyLV

Nordstrom large long handle le pliage $87 (US). Select spring colors


----------



## bopfrt

FYI, most of the bags that were on sale yesterday at Nordstrom have completely disappeared. I know there were at least 5 colors of the small tote yesterday night at 40% off. They don't even show right now. If you plan on buying anything, hurry!


----------



## herfyjo

Bloomies has most of the same bags on sale as Nordstrom but not at 40% off.  You can get an extra 10% off by texting CODE to 25666.  For me, I also don't pay tax with Bloomies since there isn't one in Texas so that saves me 8.25% as well.


----------



## Stansy

Sales have started over here as well, in store and online.
I snatched this bag in mocca for 50% off:

I have been lusting for this bag forever!


----------



## bopfrt

The sale button has finally popped up on the US Longchamp site: http://us.longchamp.com/sale

The Neo small is $176 down from $225 in certain colors. And the Neo Fantaisie is $135!!! haven't seen them on sale anywhere else. I got myself 2 Neo clutches


----------



## bakeacookie

Bloomingdales still has Longchamp items on sale, if you're a loyallist, you get 25$ rewards card for every $100 spent (you'll get the card in 30 days).


----------



## seton

The LC outlets are having a sale. this was last minute. It ends today.

20% off everything except Nylon LP and Planetes.

That means 20% off
LPC bags - yes!
LM Metal - yes!
LM Cuir - yes!
SLGs - yes!


Call Fabrizzio at Chicago outlet 847-233-9004 for best results.


----------



## tflowers921

Sands point sas, pretty much the same as everyone else, a good amount of LEs


----------



## EGBDF

Further markdowns on the LC website (US)


----------



## butterflywings5

I receive an email today from Bloomingdales today for Mystery Money - basically an additional surprise percentage off between 20-40% off some sale and clearance items.  It worked on the LC items that are on sale.

I was able to score a LLH tote for $65!


----------



## MahoganyQT

Whayshebuys has spring colors on sale right now.


----------



## herfyjo

Extra discount at Whatshebuys - Code:  FIREWORKS


----------



## Jaidybug

GILT.com has Longchamp on sale today


----------



## cheidel

Fourth of July Sale on Longchamp on Bluefly.com!!!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

For anyone in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia, I got this via SMS today:  Longchamp Friends & Family Sales up to 90% on 3 & 4 July 2015,  10am-8pm @ VANDA 2, Level 2, Park Royal Hotel KL


----------



## Swanky

Friendly reminder that this is a no chat/no questions thread!
We just deleted 11 more posts. Thanks!


----------



## goldfish19

sandspoint


----------



## herfyjo

Nordstrom has a few stragglers in the spring colors available for 50% off!


----------



## cheidel

The LH Expandable LP Tote is on sale at Nordies, and they have the "Nordstrom Exclusive" Longchamp LLH Leather Cuir Tote also on sale!!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

What She Buys is having a 1-day sale called Blink Special, 35% off, ending at 11.59PM PDT on 10 July 2015. Use coupon code: BLINK


----------



## cheidel

Bagshop email today, 20% off with CODE word: bagshop.


----------



## tflowers921




----------



## Iridescent

Beyond the rack has Longchamp on sale. Med cuir select colors are $259. Happy shopping ....


----------



## MMMommy

Longchamp is on Rue La La today.


----------



## tflowers921

Sands Point


----------



## thecharmedwife

$75 off $350 at Bloomingdales with code: SURPRISE

Not sure if it works on all Longchamp but it worked on a Neo and LP Cuir. [emoji4]


----------



## EGBDF

Nordstrom has the Anniversary LCs at 50% off (expandable totes and cuir totes)


----------



## rbaby

Sands Point 20% off and 25% off Leather

Sand20
Sand25


----------



## hitt

Medium LPC(I want to say Pebble?, Made in France, $399.99) spotted at TJMAXX in Buckhead Station(Atlanta, GA).
There was also the Camel LPC Crossbody(Made in China) for $179.99.
Edit: There was also a small Le Pliage in red. I forgot to check where it was made in but it was $69.99.


----------



## bubu123

*Nordstrom*

Expandable Tote for 50% off
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/longcha...19?origin=category&BaseUrl=Handbags+&+Wallets

Lemon Small Le pliage tote for 65% off
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/longcha...40?origin=category&BaseUrl=Handbags+&+Wallets


----------



## hitt

Nordstrom.com
Le Pliage Cuir Leather Tote at 50% off(Cherry and Camel).
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/longchamp-le-pliage-cuir-leather-tote-nordstrom-exclusive/3379111?


----------



## mmh131

Sands Point Shop is offering up to 25% off Longchamp.

Get 20% off via coupon code "Study20",
Get 25% off on orders over $250 via coupon code "Study25".
Deal ends 9/18.


----------



## tflowers921

Sands Point End of Summer 20%


----------



## SmokieDragon

LC Store in the Gardens Mall, Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia is having a Reopening Sale up to 27 Sept with everything at 10 percent off. They also have some styles which they have not had in KL in quite a while such as the Black Cuir (small, medium and large) and dark-coloured 1899s


----------



## Iridescent

Longchamp on Beyond the rack.  Small Lepliage SH at $89. Taupe medium Lepliage SH at $99. Neo available in various sizes. Search Longchamp in BTR site /app to see items.


----------



## TGramman

$50 off $200 and $100 off $400 Code NMSAVE at NM. Plus %10 back at that rebate site.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Longchamp is on Rue La La and selling out fast.


----------



## cheidel

Bagshop.com Friends & Family 20% off (Longchamp included) for one week only, starts today!  Use code: *FAMILY*.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Not really a deal nor a steal but Nordies has the discontinued MLH LM Metal in black listed, for USD160.
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/longchamp-medium-metallic-equestrian-grid-tote/3203473?origin=category-personalizedsort&contextualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=6666


----------



## MahoganyQT

Expandable LP travel bag in Poppy at whatshebuys for 30% off.


----------



## rabrabrn

Nordstrom has the LePliage NEO  large backpack at 40% off. In Black or blue.


----------



## louisprada25

Sands Point Shop just started their Friends and Family Sale.  20 percent off using the code FRIENDS! Free shipping too!


----------



## SmokieDragon

20% off at sandspointshop.com with code "FRIENDS"


----------



## peacelovesequin

Nordstrom Rack has the Le Pliage Cuir (tan) for $120.00. 
PM for UPC and list of locations!


----------



## peacelovesequin

Another Le Pliage Cuir deal. 

NR has the *sunshine* Cuir for $249.97, *navy *Cuir for $299 and *plum/purple* Cuir for $279. 

PM for location/number. FYI: I only have the UPC for sunshine and navy.


----------



## justwatchin

Longchamp is on sale today at Gilt.com


----------



## seton

Bloomies has lpc 30 off


----------



## SmokieDragon

Sands Point Shop until 25 Nov, online purchases only: 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Longchamp boutiques in Malaysia: "LONGCHAMP SALE UP TO 50%!From  19th-22nd Nov,receive additional 10% storewide at the Longchamp  Pavilion,Gardens & KLCC stores.T&C applies.T:0321419411"


----------



## MahoganyQT

Select bags are 30% off and Bloomingdales including the Art Walk and Medium Camel Cuir.


----------



## herfyjo

40% off Today


----------



## herfyjo

justwatchin said:


> From what website?


Oh my gosh, sorry.  It's www.whatshebuys.com


----------



## sr1856

whatshebuys sent an email with the 40% code. if i am not mistaken, have to click on the email and it redirects to their website. it works but  on select VIP longchmap handbags(that's on the email)

this was the content on the email:

"For 24 hours only: save on the season's best from Longchamp.  Use your * unique coupon code 954307586 * at checkout for  40% off select VIP Longchamp handbags. And remember, free shipping and easy returns always!"


----------



## EGBDF

sandspoint
santa20 for 20% off up to 349
santa25 for 25% off 349+


----------



## seton

USA stores started their sales today. Website start tomorrow.


----------



## Iridescent

Beyond the rack (Cad site) has prior seasons colors on sale. Large short handle starting at $124.99. Medium short handle starting at $99.00. Some discounted small long handles and Cuir available too. Best to search "Longchamp" to get all the products available.


----------



## lcaddict

Fall 2015 colors on sale! Nordstrom 40% off, Bloomingdales 30% off. Hurry!!!


----------



## mmh131

There are also seasonal markdowns on Longchamp's website for Le Pliage Cuir and Quadri styles.


----------



## mmh131

lcaddict said:


> Fall 2015 colors on sale! Nordstrom 40% off, Bloomingdales 30% off. Hurry!!!


Bloomies is also starting its mystery sale promo today, which works on Longchamp sale items.


----------



## paula3boys

Nordies has some older colors on sale again. Fig, cedar, malabar, ice blue, poppy


----------



## EGBDF

EGBDF said:


> sandspoint
> santa20 for 20% off up to 349
> santa25 for 25% off 349+



code is now magic20 or magic25


----------



## cheidel

Bagshop.com 20% off Longchamp, use code word "BAGSHOP."


----------



## MahoganyQT

What she buys has seasonal colors/styles on sale now.


----------



## somethinpurple

Bloomies has medium LPC in malabar pink on sale for 378


----------



## lcaddict

Philadelphia Bloomingdales outlet, extra 25% off sale:


----------



## Loveha

Walked into a handbag store in Healdsburg this weekend during a wine tour. They have 40% off Honore collection and some others like Penelope? Could not remember, need to call in as they don't put longchamp online. 7074338189.  I got a heritage cross body, tricolor,


----------



## justwatchin

Sands Point Shop is having a semi annual sale. Lots of Longchamp on sale.

http://www.sandspointshop.com/ctgy/sale


----------



## bakeacookie

Bloomingdales has some Longchamp items onsale and are eligible for extra 20% off TAKE20


----------



## teenyfish

Neiman Marcus has a $50 off $200 promotion and Longchamp is included.


----------



## Pamela EofA

Amazon's My Habit site is featuring Longchamp discounts on 2015 colors and styles. Can use your Amazon account to purchase.


----------



## sleepykris

Here is the link to myhabit,  sale ends Tuesday.  As above, log in with your amazon account.  http://www.myhabit.com/#s?keyword=Longchamp&ref=kw_s


----------



## peacelovesequin

Nordstrom Rack has been getting large LC shipments (older seasons, limited editions, retired styles). I posted the UPC's in the NR UPC thread. LINK: http://forum.purseblog.com/general-shopping/nordstrom-rack-upc-thread-930431.html


----------



## historygal

Sands Point Shop is offering a winter promo.  Use code snow20 (20% off) if you spend up to $295, use code snow25 (25% off) if you spend $295 or more.  Sale ends 1/28.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

One left of this red Foulonne sale bag at NM: link here


----------



## SmokieDragon

FnF in Malaysia: "RM0.00 LONGCHAMP & KIPLING FRIENDS & FAMILY SALES up to 80% on 28-30 Jan 16'. 9am-8pm@VANDA 2,Level 2,Park Royal Hotel KL.Don't miss out!T&C apply."


----------



## MiaBorsa

Bagshop.com has a 20% off coupon, BAGSHOP.   (I have not ordered from them before.)


----------



## SmokieDragon

Just received this by email!


----------



## EGBDF

sandspoint
20% off
code LOVE


----------



## SmokieDragon

It's happening again - 40% off Longchamp at WSB! Code "LOVE"


----------



## hopeful_27

SmokieDragon said:


> It's happening again - 40% off Longchamp at WSB! Code "LOVE"
> 
> View attachment 3270977


Thanks!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Sands Point Shop
20% off sale continues with code PRESDAY


----------



## cheidel

WSB (Whatshebuys.com) is having another 40% off sale on all Longchamp!!!!!!  The code word is: *SPRING*, came in my email today.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Sands Point Shop friends and family sale


----------



## A2wonbaby

Lots of Longchamps on MyHabit.com, including Bilberry small neo for $175.
Black small neo for $93.78 on amazon.com (from WhatSheBuys) with prime shipping.


----------



## AP919

Rue La La put up a bunch of LCs today, and aside from hearing so many bad things about Rue in the past few years like substandard quality, potential fakes, etc., how would they get such low prices on the brand-new colors?  Also, there is a big mix of current season, last season, and things from about 2 years ago, plus things that are in very high demand and sold out, such as the MIAOU bag.  It's very fishy (no cat pun intended), and the colors look WAY off!  I know that Fendi on Madison told me that they won't emboss hang tags on their bags unless they come from somewhere like Bloomie's, Saks, Neiman, etc. and will NOT do it from Rue, TJ Maxx, etc., because they won't trust it, so you need a receipt from one of the first three stores or an equivalent, so I don't trust Rue.  I was just curious when the e-mail said LC...

See here with Malabar cuir:  https://www.ruelala.com/boutique/product/91150/21322125/

Malabar nylon (and I've seen A LOT of Malabar nylon with what I've rifled through at Bloomingdale's and what I've personally put up on eBay, and not ONE has been made anywhere but China. I've seen some Cedar, Fig, and a smattering of ice blue that were non-China, but Malabar was one of those colors that was solely China in all sizes): https://www.ruelala.com/boutique/product/91150/21176205/

Opera looks almost cherry, except for the last picture: https://www.ruelala.com/boutique/product/91150/20843522/ 

Opera large is also cherry-esque:  https://www.ruelala.com/boutique/product/91150/21176202/

Brand-new Jeremy Scott at $70 off?  Yeah, right: https://www.ruelala.com/boutique/product/91150/20693253/

"Blue nylon" looks like cornflower: https://www.ruelala.com/boutique/product/91150/20572600/

"Pink leather" looks like girl: https://www.ruelala.com/boutique/product/91150/20843523/

Clementine made in Italy???? Since when is an LC, let alone a Neo, made in Italy??? My Clementine is made in France, and I've seen some made in China: https://www.ruelala.com/boutique/product/91150/20843533/

Isn't this a new color, too?  https://www.ruelala.com/boutique/product/91150/20693254/

They say this is Arizona, and it looks like it in the last picture, but the first two look like my orange cuir, which is from 2 years ago: https://www.ruelala.com/boutique/product/91150/20843529/

"Red" looks like garance in the first two and red in the last one: https://www.ruelala.com/boutique/product/91150/20572604/

Thoughts?


----------



## SmokieDragon

It's back!!!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Sands Point Shop sale!

And they just got the khaki Neos in stock, in case you need a green bag for St. Patrick's Day...


----------



## bugn

50% off w/ Patent Leather Trim - GREAT DEAL!!!!

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/longchamp-le-pliage-neo-fantaisie-medium-geo-print-nylon-tote/4105454?origin=category-personalizedsort&contextualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=7833


----------



## bugn

bugn said:


> 50% off w/ Patent Leather Trim - GREAT DEAL!!!!
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/longchamp-le-pliage-neo-fantaisie-medium-geo-print-nylon-tote/4105454?origin=category-personalizedsort&contextualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=7833


Sorry it already sold out... heres (an almost half off Longchamp, all leather) another: http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Longchamp-Le-Foulonne-Leather-Hobo-Bag-Vermillion/prod169860301/p.prod?eVar4=You%20May%20Also%20Like&RST=RecentHistoricalItems


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Sands Point Shop sale


----------



## SmokieDragon

Wsb


----------



## coverfinal

SandsPointShop.com is having an April Fool's Day coupon for 20% off (today only). Enter code: FOOL20 at checkout! Enjoy!


----------



## goldfish19

Sands point 
Event20 for 20% off
Event25 for 25% off (spend $295+)


----------



## Iridescent

http://www.thatbagiwant.com/ShopProductDetails.aspx?Mid=1&Sid=1&Sno=1

Longchamp on sale at That Bag i want. It is a Singapore website. Please do let us know if you had any experience with this website. I want my sis to buy the travel bag in Navy or Noir for me


----------



## mandabear

Heads up - if anyone is still looking for the LP Orchideal print in purple, there were short-handled medium, and long-handled large bags at the Nordstrom Rack in East Palo Alto, CA (Ravenswood). They had a good number of leather Longchamps I am not familiar with but I did see some medium leather LM Cuir totes.


----------



## MahoganyQT

20% off at bagshop.con with code bagshop. I got my my mom a neo tote in opera for Mother's Day for $136


----------



## Luxuryphilia

Bagshop 20% off still on as of last night.  It also applies to discounted items.  Medium LPC comes to $380....about 70% off original price.


----------



## Luxuryphilia

Sorry i meant 30% off in the post above.


----------



## polskablondynka

Just purchased a small black NEO on Bagshop for $180 with the 20% coupon. Coupon still works.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

neimanmarcus.com currently has about 18 Longchamp bags/wallets/cases marked down.... here are a couple of examples


----------



## Cosmopolitan

nordstrom.com has about 15 Longchamp items marked down.... few examples below


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Bloomingdales.com has Longchamp items on sale.... here's a sample


----------



## MahoganyQT

Cosmopolitan said:


> Bloomingdales.com has Longchamp items on sale.... here's a sample




Extra 20% off with code brownbag


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Sands Point Shop holiday sale


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Bloomingdales.com has a few *black* LC bags marked down. (Less common to see markdowns on black bags this time of year.)


----------



## seton

Delfino is having a sale and they are discounting some stuff that noone else has like the Reversibles. Most are 30% off.

The black LPC 1512 is last one, MIF, and $300. It's in good condition except for a light scratch on the front panel.

You have to phone order. They dont sell LC thru their website. 212-517-5391

Oh, and they have some discontinud LPN colors like Chocolate, Fig, and Cedar.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I got my LC sale postcard! Sale starts June 14! Hooray!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Bloomingdales.com has added reversible Roseaus to their sale, including black/girl.


----------



## LuvAllBags

goldfish19 said:


> LC website?




Looks like boutiques and web site.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Sands Point Shop has some spring LC markdowns, examples below...


----------



## Cosmopolitan

For Jeremy Scott fans, Bloomingdales has marked this one down:


----------



## Maruca

The sale is also on the Swiss website now. I bought 3 articles (I will post a pic in another thread).

Address: 

http://ch.longchamp.com/de


----------



## Iridescent

Longchamp sale on now on the Canadian website 

http://ca.longchamp.com/en


----------



## jng2b

Scored a Le Pliage Neo in Pebble for 40% at Nordstrom.  Also noticed a sale at Bloomie's.


----------



## jules 8

Sandspoint 4th. Of July sale


----------



## Mrs mac

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Hi!
> 
> Please any great finds or sales on Longchamp in this thread, can be from a store, website, auction {cannot be your store or auction}.
> If it's a store, you MUST provide store/location info.
> 
> 
> Please no questions or comments in this thread.
> And as always NO ADVERTISING.





https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/191903843605

2012-13 Le Pliage going at $100AUD currently


----------



## rachelkitty

Just saw at Nordstrom Rack several  2014 Sarah Morris large orange LP totes with white long handle, large green LP totes with white long handle, and one medium orange LP tote with black short handle. I got the short handle one which was $130 now $84. [emoji2]


----------



## palmbeachpink

if anyone is looking for *le pliage saint-valentin LE's in ALL sizes, *they are on sale at LC but not on website...they are 40% off....more items on sale too....

here's pics of small LE + all made in france


----------



## EGBDF

Sands point Shop
BOGO50

buy one get one 1/2 off, $125 or more


----------



## BlackGrayRed

Sorry. Not sure if my comment is considered chatting. [emoji20]

Rack at Potomac Mills had that one bag I bought and one lime green with white handles (can't remember if the handles were short or long).


----------



## seton

LC outlet is having an extra 20% off outlet prices this week.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Sands Point Shop sale code below.... and they have lots of the new fall LC bags in stock


----------



## pixiejenna

I forgot to post this the other day, found this carry-on at Nordies rack 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## amethyst25

Sands Point Shop sale

Code: "Pumpkin25" for 25% off orders over $100 (ends 10/24 at midnight)


----------



## LVlover13

Any new deals from sand point shop?


----------



## thedseer

LVlover13 said:


> Any new deals from sand point shop?


TRICK20 - save 20% on orders over $100. Ends 11/1.

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## amethyst25

Bloomingdales Outlet had the chocolate Le Pliage in the SSH and MSH sizes with an extra 20%, 25% or 30% off depending on the mystery card you get. 11/17-11/21


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Department stores are starting their seasonal sales! 

Here's the Longchamp markdowns I'm seeing on Bloomingdales.com


----------



## seton

If you can get to the Bloomies store, it would behoove you to do so. They are giving you $20 gift cards (bMoney) for every $100 u spend. Works with LC. Doesnt work with Chanel or LV.


----------



## seton

The boutique sale will start Dec 5th which is a Monday.


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan

Neimanmarcus.com is starting its seasonal markdowns.... here are some examples


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Sample of the Longchamp markdowns at Nordstrom.com


----------



## jeep317

Extra 20% at Nordstroms.com today! I just ordered the brown Cuir for $305!!!


Cosmopolitan said:


> Sample of the Longchamp markdowns at Nordstrom.com
> 
> View attachment 3529247
> View attachment 3529249
> View attachment 3529250
> View attachment 3529251
> View attachment 3529252
> View attachment 3529253
> View attachment 3529255


----------



## peacelovesequin

Spotted the Longchamp Cuir (Bordeaux) at Nordstrom Rack for $349.97. I posted the photo in the NR thread. PM for UPC and/or location.


----------



## Afreen19

Coupon for Sands Point Shop. Information copied from Dealmoon:


Sands Point Shop offers *up to 25% off + free shipping* Longchamp Sale.Includes all LePliage, Neo and more!
20% off with any $100+ order via coupon code "Give20".
25% off with any $249+ order via coupon code "Give25"

Cannot be used on Sale items.
Free Shipping & Tax Free (outside of NY state).
Deal ends 12/10

This is my first post so please forgive me if I'm making any mistake.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

The sale is live on U.S. longchamp.com


----------



## Iridescent

Sale is live on Longchamp Canada website. 

http://ca.longchamp.com/en/handbags/le-pliage/large-tote-bag-1899089?sku=8035

Happy shopping.


----------



## EmPathetic

Harrods.com has a 30% off fashion sale which includes a small range of Longchamp bags. You have to be a member of their rewards, but it's free to join. Also, if you're outside the EU they remove VAT, which makes it even cheaper.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Sands Point Shop 20-25% off sale

$935 large Penelope shoulder tote = $701
$895 Heritage shoulder bag = $671

(just sayin'  )


----------



## EGBDF

try
SNOW20 ($125 or more)
SNOW25 ($295 +)


----------



## EGBDF

LVlover13 said:


> Thanks I'll try that!


oops-forgot to say that code was for Sandspoint!


----------



## jeep317

EGBDF said:


> try
> SNOW20 ($125 or more)
> SNOW25 ($295 +)


Works on sale items too, btw!


----------



## seton

stopped bythe Century21 flagship and they had a lot of LC


----------



## EGBDF

Sandspoint
20% off $200+
Code LOVE
until 2/7


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Bloomingdales.com has a few current-season Longchamp items on sale, including these pouches....


----------



## SmokieDragon

Sands Point Shop is having an online sale. Use code "FEB20" to get 20% off on purchases of US$100 and above. Valid till Feb 16, 2017


----------



## youngster

Longchamp on Gilt today. Lots of nylong, some cuir items. Use that excellent rebate site for an extra 14% cash back today.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

A few spring items marked down at Bloomingdales.com


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Bloomingdales has this Heritage wallet at 40% off


----------



## edsbgrl

I was in Puerto Rico in Feb (sorry so late posting about this) & they had the small red Neo on sale. The sale may still be going so thought I'd post just in case. [emoji4]

This was at the duty free shop in the airport. They also had wallets and some leather bags on sale. If I recall correctly it was 30% off on the Neo. Still kicking myself for not getting one.


----------



## peacelovesequin

Tons of Longchamp (older styles; including Kate Moss) just popped on Nordstrom Rack (site). I posted photos in the NR thread.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Sands Point Shop sale codes:


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Kate Moss x Longchamp bag at Nordstrom Rack Washington DC, 18th + L location


----------



## Cosmopolitan

lots of old Longchamp at Nordstrom Rack Pentagon City Va.


----------



## gabrielle

rue la la sale on now!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Among the Longchamp items currently on Gilt.com


----------



## EGBDF

Sandspoint
FF20
20% off $125 or more
ends Wed midnight


----------



## Cosmopolitan

The past season Roseau Reversible in black/girl pink is in stock at bloomingdales.com for 20% off

https://www.bloomingdales.com/shop/...sid=undefined&cm_kws=longchamp &pn=2|2|28|118


----------



## purseaholic90

Does anyone know of any offers for the le pliage? Thanks!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Sands Point Shop discount code:


----------



## greencurrytofu

purseaholic90 said:


> Does anyone know of any offers for the le pliage? Thanks!


Try the Easter sale at Sands Point. They have several Le Pliage totes.


----------



## purseaholic90

greencurrytofu said:


> Try the Easter sale at Sands Point. They have several Le Pliage totes.



Thank you!


----------



## peacelovesequin

Nordstrom Rack online:


----------



## peacelovesequin




----------



## Cosmopolitan

couple of oldies on bloomingdales.com, in case anyone's looking for these....




https://www.bloomingdales.com/shop/...sid=undefined&cm_kws=longchamp &pn=2|2|29|120

https://www.bloomingdales.com/shop/...sid=undefined&cm_kws=longchamp &pn=2|2|30|120


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Gilt.com has a Paris Premier tote in red lacquer for only $599 (regularly $1,950)... note: final sale




https://www.gilt.com/brand/longcham...aris-premier-small-leather-tote?origin=search


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Sands Point Shop sale codes:


----------



## seton

LM cuir dresses at my local Nordstrom Rack


----------



## Cosmopolitan

a Longchamp store manager tells me that the spring/summer sale begins June 13 in boutiques


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Nordstromrack.com has some new Longchamp arrivals, including a couple of 3D bags and some Quadris: https://www.nordstromrack.com/brands/LONGCHAMP?from_search_query=longchamp


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Gilt.com has the Heritage Shoulder bag in red

https://www.gilt.com/brand/longcham...e-h-ritage-leather-shoulder-bag?origin=search


----------



## Cosmopolitan

NM has a Heritage crossbody at nearly 50% off link here


----------



## pbnjam

At the Century 21 store in Queens, NY


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Lots of Longchamp markdowns at neimanmarcus.com. Here are some examples:


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Sale has also begun on Nordstrom.com


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Bloomingdales.com has started its sale too


----------



## peacelovesequin

Spotted at NR. PM for location.


----------



## pjrufus

https://www.c21stores.com/search?utf8=✓&q=Longchamp&button=search

Plus: $30 off $150 or $40 off $200

Plus: 15% off if you pay with a new Century21 credit card.
(I was preapproved at checkout, will likely never use it again, but I'll take the extra 15%.)


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Sands Point Shop sale code


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Neiman Marcus Last Call has one Roseau Longchamp 1948 bag on sale: 

http://www.lastcall.com/Longchamp-R...tid%3D42345&eItemId=prod44540343&cmCat=search


----------



## shopaholicious

Memorial day weekend sale. 20% additional discount on everything, including LP nylon.


----------



## MamaSleepy

shopaholicious said:


> Memorial day weekend sale. 20% additional discount on everything, including LP nylon.


Sorry if I missed it but which retailer has this sale please?


----------



## rabrabrn

Bump.


----------



## shopaholicious

MamaSleepy said:


> Sorry if I missed it but which retailer has this sale please?


Longchamp store at San Francisco premium outlet at Livermore.  Sorry for the late reply!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Saksoff5th.com has 96 Longchamp items in stock. (Interesting because Saks.com stopped carrying Longchamp several years ago.)


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Cosmopolitan said:


> a Longchamp store manager tells me that the spring/summer sale begins June 13 in boutiques



reminder that the Longchamp sale starts Tuesday in the U.S.


----------



## MahoganyQT

One left at bluefly! I ordered one!
View attachment 3727597


----------



## MahoganyQT




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## lurkernomore

Cosmopolitan said:


> View attachment 3729461


I can't seem to get on the website, it keeps crashing on me, but Nordstrom has some pretty decent sale prices right now...


----------



## Cosmopolitan

This sale link is working for me on U.S. longchamp.com:
http://us.longchamp.com/sale?xts=401807&xtor=EPR-8214499-1%5BSoldes_US%5D-20170613-1548


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Is the sale worldwide? I will be traveling and I'm hoping to snag some deals in person!


----------



## patches11

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Is the sale worldwide? I will be traveling and I'm hoping to snag some deals in person!


I know there is a sale in Germany as well.


----------



## Kleespsv06

Cosmopolitan said:


> View attachment 3729461


Gr


Cosmopolitan said:


> View attachment 3729461


The San Francisco location still has a great selection of items for the sale!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

nordstromrack.com just got in some older Longchamp styles in pop summer colors


----------



## Cosmopolitan

These are the Longchamp items to be featured in the upcoming Nordstrom anniversary sale. No details available yet on color choices. A tPF member is posting the lookbook over in the General Shopping forum, link here: Nordstrom Anniversary Sale 2017 Thread


----------



## paula3boys

Bond Street in London had previous colors on sale 20% to 50% off


----------



## hippychick11

Gilt has the  Neo Fantaisie small tote back in stock.


----------



## shopaholicious

Longchamp store at San Francisco premium outlet at Livermore, California

20% off handbags and SLG, excluding Le Pliage Nylon
30% off luggage collection
60% off belts (these are made in France)


----------



## kateincali

Pearly Robin's Egg Blue Shoulder Bag, $64
https://poshmark.com/listing/Longchamp-Pearly-Robins-Egg-Blue-Shoulder-Bag-588841b24127d0bc7f01fc6a


----------



## justwatchin

Longchamp on sale at Gilt on Friday June 7th


----------



## jules 8




----------



## Cosmopolitan

Just a reminder there's no chatting in this thread


----------



## bubu123

Century 21 has most of the Longchamp models with up to 30% off! Plus $15 off when you purchased up to $150


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Cosmopolitan said:


> These are the Longchamp items to be featured in the upcoming Nordstrom anniversary sale. No details available yet on color choices. A tPF member is posting the lookbook over in the General Shopping forum, link here: Nordstrom Anniversary Sale 2017 Thread
> 
> View attachment 3741396



Colors of the Longchamp bags in the Nordstrom Anniversary Sale


----------



## Cosmopolitan

At neimanmarcus.com


----------



## jules 8

Ends tonite (7/20), new fall colors included


----------



## staceyjan

NAS - Navy blue is now avail:
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/longcha...egory-personalizedsort&fashioncolor=BURNT RED


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Century 21 has the blue Penelope Fantaisie tote (looks like a medium) for $569

https://www.c21stores.com/products/tote-bag-m-penelope-blue-penelope-fantaisie-tote?color=Blue


----------



## lurkernomore

My Bloomingdales outlet store had a nice selection of bags today. I grabbed a large, long handle Le Pliage in cedar for $96.99.


----------



## diamondsfrost

Use promo code *NM110 *for $110 off $400 full price items at Neiman Marcus!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Lots of red Losange bags at Nordstrom Rack, Pentagon City, Va.


----------



## Iridescent

I did not see thus posted so sharing. Longchamp large Le Pliage beige available for $129.99 at Costco 
https://m.costco.ca/Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Large-Tote-Bag,-Beige-.product.100361202.html
Small fusil is also available for $89.99. 
Free shipping. 
Enjoy!


----------



## KinkyCurlyMe

I was at Century 21 today in Manhattan and they have a ton of LC and a coupon! I just got the Medium Vibrations LC Neo for 152


----------



## KinkyCurlyMe




----------



## Iridescent

Longchamp
Up to 40% off Sale colors & Discontinued Styles.


----------



## jules 8




----------



## Iridescent

Longchamp on sale at the Costco Canada website. $129.99 for large Bilberry, Navy, Black and Gunmetal.

https://m.costco.ca/CatalogSearch?keyword=Longchamp+&pageSize=24


----------



## SmokieDragon

Sands Point Shop


----------



## SmokieDragon

Sands Point Shop:


----------



## Bluebellbun

Bloomingdales Outlet at Miromar, Fort Myers, Florida has quite a few le pliage totes on clearance. Picked up a medium short handle green Tote for $34.


----------



## LVlover13

Bluebellbun said:


> Bloomingdales Outlet at Miromar, Fort Myers, Florida has quite a few le pliage totes on clearance. Picked up a medium short handle green Tote for $34.



Such a good deal!!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Another Bloomingdales sale

promo code is *X100WA6M1YX3
*


----------



## seton

Boutique sale starts December 4.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

U.S. department stores are beginning their end of season sales. 

Bloomingdales.com has 30% off many Longchamp fall leather bags. 

Here is a sample:


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Nordstrom sale has started; 40% off many Longchamp leather styles!

Here is a sample:


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Many Longchamp sale items are now 52% off at Nordstrom.com


----------



## miss oinky

http://ca.longchamp.com/en/sale


----------



## paula3boys

http://us.longchamp.com/sale
Nordstrom will also price match in stock sale items


----------



## paula3boys

Nordstrom is actually doing 33% off select seasonal Longchamp items (better than the Longchamp site in some cases)


----------



## Cosmopolitan

A 30% off grey Mademoiselle just popped up on bloomingdales.com. Previously they were sold out there so it may be a return or perhaps found in a stockroom or something....

link here


----------



## seton

the flagship bloomies has it also as well as the mimosa. if you were to pick it up in person and showed out of state ID, you get an extra 10% off on it.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Nordstromrack.com just posted 75 Longchamp items, mostly older styles like the Cosmos satchel: https://www.nordstromrack.com/brands/LONGCHAMP?from_search_query=Longchamp


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Ruelala.com just posted about 150 Longchamp bags, many from fall 2017. Here are some examples:


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Sandspointshop.com finally has marked down a lot of its seasonal fall merchandise including:


----------



## toujours*chic

There is a black ltd.ed. etoile pliage for 30% off at Bloomingdale's. This one is nice with the embellished shoulder strap.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

New arrivals at Nordstromrack.com

More is More black fur satchel $563
Foulonne mocha satchel $299


----------



## peacelovesequin

Spotted at Nordstrom Rack 
	

		
			
		

		
	






PM for location.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Bloomingdales.com has a Penelope in the color Opera (link here) from a few yrs ago, in case anybody needs a red fix for Valentines' Day


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Available at NordstromRack.com. Note this is the big 22” wide version.

https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...ss-x-longchamp-large-leather-duffle?color=RED


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Ruelala.com just loaded 197 Longchamp items


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Couple of Foulonne crossbodies just hit c21stores.com. These really hold a lot for their size see here and are great for travel.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseaus available at c21stores.com


----------



## Cosmopolitan

some deals on fall items at Bloomingdales.com


----------



## cbarrus

https://www.lastcall.com/Longchamp-Le-Pliage-Cuir-Etoiles-Small-Top-Handle-Bag-Longchamp/prod48020047___/p.prod?icid=&searchType=SEARCH&rte=%2Fsearch.jsp%3FN%3D0%26Ntt%3DLongchamp&eItemId=prod48020047&cmCat=search

https://www.lastcall.com/Longchamp-...3DLongchamp&eItemId=prod48010084&cmCat=search


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Bloomingdales.com has 55% off a few fall items plus there’s an instant gift card offer. (I used this offer combo this week on a fall LC bag.  No chatting in this thread but I’ll post elsewhere when I receive it.)


----------



## Cosmopolitan

At therealreal.com. I’ve purchased LC from this site and would recommend.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Gilt.com has some current cruise/spring 18 Longchamp bags


----------



## Cosmopolitan

157 Longchamp items on Ruelala.com


----------



## Iridescent

Longchamp large LePliage - select colors. Navy, gunmetal, khaki amongst couple others on sale Costco.ca. For $129.99. In store (if you can find stock) were reported to be $119.99

https://m.costco.ca/CatalogSearch?keyword=Longchamp+


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Nordstrom exclusive Cuir Leather Tote in Navy at regular price of USD530. 

https://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/long...usive/3379111?keyword=longchamp&page=4&top=24


----------



## bugn

Bloomingdales have a friends & family 25% off (works on Longchamp sunglasses.) ~ XOXO


----------



## Cosmopolitan

starts 4/20: https://www.hautelook.com/promo/042018Longchamp?cm_sp=PROMOTILE-_-RP1-_-HL


----------



## elenkat27

Headed to Woodbury Commons outlet yesterday and they had 3 colors of the Le Pliage large with long handles on sale for $94. Colors were ‘Flowers’ a medium pink, ‘orange’ an orange, and a light blue which I’m not finding on the website but that’s what i picked up. They also had the medium size with short top handles in a yellow and another shade but i don’t recall which. Might be worth it to check your local outlet for this sale! 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## coddat

Nordstrom has longchamp going on sale on the 23rd though some stores are taking Presale now.


----------



## coddat

MamaSleepy said:


> Know which bags? Do you have a link?


A lot of the clay colored bags and the leathers in the natural


----------



## Cosmopolitan

U.S.. department stores are beginning their season-end sales.

Here are some of the markdowns at Bloomingdales.com


----------



## seton

*I heard the boutique sale is starting June 12th in the USA. I also posted this in the Sp 2018 thread as this thread is NO CHAT.
*


----------



## Cosmopolitan

markdowns at Nordstrom.com


----------



## Cosmopolitan

markdowns at neimanmarcus.com


----------



## bugn

I wasn't going to buy any current on sale bags because of all the new bags coming out but I just could not pass up the neiman marcus sale. Medium Cuir in Baby Pink and the color Lavendar (which I think looks light blue) on sale so good, that at check out it was both for 6something. Which is a few dollars over the price of one. Free 2 day ship with code INCIRCLE. It's a steal!!!!!! I love good deals. ~ XOXO


----------



## unhly_msqurade

The Century 21 Web site has tons of Longchamp items, including many from the Le Pliage Cuir line in classic colors as well as some out-of-the-box stunning colors, for up to 31% off! I just purchased a black cuir medium Le Pliage for a huge discount!
https://www.c21stores.com/categories/handbags-accessories-luxury-designer?designer[]=longchamp


----------



## unhly_msqurade

Philadelphians! The Bloomingdale's Outlet at 1625 Chestnut St Suite 240-248, Philadelphia, PA 19103 in the Shops at Liberty Place has several Le Pliage Cuir bags in medium or large (I cant tell which) in lemon (discontinued, I believe?) and a red color for $349.99.


----------



## lee_dya

Sale on longchamp website now!!


----------



## paula3boys

Sale on Nordstrom and Bloomingdales sites as well. Some similar things from the Longchamp site are actually cheaper at the department store sales!


----------



## honey52

that "shop it" leather tote is gorgeous listed above. The le pliages are on sale at Nordstrom 33% off. The pinky is such a sweet color.


----------



## MamaSleepy

Just noticed that Rue LaLa has a sale on Longchamp. Hope the link I provided works:  
https://www.ruelala.com/boutique/co...7a9-93d0-3a02d443da7d&page=1&hideSoldOut=true


----------



## missmoimoi

$186 cad, Large size (not XL)


----------



## seton

The boutique sale is still going on in store but it will finally end this weekend.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

two Amazone bags on therealreal.com


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Amazone bags on ruelala.com


----------



## paula3boys

Longchamp Large Le Pliage Neo in gold is half off at Nordstrom


----------



## Minerva_Mermaid

Longchamp debuting on zulily today


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Nordstromrack.com just posted some old-school classic Longchamp bags, including from the Balzane, Kate Moss and Gatsby lines


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Century 21 has the Foulonne saddle bag in three colors
https://www.c21stores.com


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Rue La La has the Amazone bag in two colors
https://www.ruelala.com


----------



## Cosmopolitan

therealreal.com has a small crossbody Mademoiselle in khaki


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Amazone on therealreal.com


----------



## seton

Woodbury and Chicago outlet having labor day weekend sale.

Also, my local Bloomingdale's outlet


----------



## Clairen4

Sands Point Shop is offering 20%-25% off (depending on price point) for Labor Day. This includes Longchamp bags.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Lots of Penelopes available at Century 21 online 
www.c21stores.com


----------



## Cosmopolitan

The Real Real has a 3D Small Tote in khaki for $275 plus 20% off using code REAL: https://www.therealreal.com/product...longchamp-grained-leather-satchel-Sm8is7Xqqis


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Nordstrom Rack has a Paris Rocks strap in garnet: https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...rocks-leather-shoulder-strap?color=GARNET RED


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Gilt.com just added 196 Longchamp items


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Heritage bags at Century 21 online
http://www.c21stores.com/


----------



## Cosmopolitan

some of the new arrivals at saksoff5th.com


----------



## Cosmopolitan

gray Mademoiselle at The Real Real
https://www.therealreal.com/phoenix...p-2017-mademoiselle-crossbody-bag-JxtKeHgaWdM


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Nordstromrack.com just added 22 pairs of Longchamp shoes at 70-80% off


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Paris Rocks hobo, appears to be last season’s tobacco color, $175 on The Real Real
https://www.therealreal.com/phoenix...bags/longchamp-suede-shoulder-bag-_D1_Gf9cgyQ


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mimosa Mademoiselle at Century 21
https://www.c21stores.com/products/mademsll-lgchmp-hobo?color=Mimosa


----------



## Cosmopolitan

black Roseaus (with red interiors) at Saks Off 5th
https://www.saksoff5th.com


----------



## Cosmopolitan

black Madeleine crossbody $324 at Vestiaire Collective
https://www.vestiairecollective.com...black-leather-longchamp-handbag-6385346.shtml


----------



## Cosmopolitan

150+ Longchamp items back up on Gilt.com today


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Sands Point Shop


----------



## SmokieDragon

LC fans in KL, take note!


----------



## primavera99

Not sure if this is the correct thread, there'll be Cafe de Longchamp pop up in Singapore


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Sands Point Shop


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Heritage WOC at NM lastcall.com


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Give Me a Hug backpack at therealreal.com


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Longchamp flash sale starting in a few hours on nordstromrack.com


----------



## Cosmopolitan

The Longchamp boutique sale begins Dec. 4 in the U.S.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Cavalcade line (formerly called Alezane) at NM lastcall.com


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Pliage Club bags at saksoff5th.com


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Foulonne WOCs at saksoff5th.com


----------



## Cosmopolitan

300+ Longchamp items added to Gilt.com today


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seasonal markdowns taken at Bloomingdales.com, here are some of them


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seasonal markdowns taken at Nordstrom.com, here are some of them


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau Heritage 53% off at Century 21 c21stores.com




vintage Kate Moss Gloucester tote at Nordstrom Rack online


----------



## frugaldallas

https://www.c21stores.com/products/le-plaige-club-top?color=Rosso+Granato

$89.99 at Century 21

LONGCHAMP
Le Pliage Club Small Tote
COLOR: ROSSO GRANATO


----------



## shopaholicious

25% off FW18 on www.neimanmarcus.com


----------



## SmokieDragon

Boutique sales will be starting on 21 Nov in Malaysia with the first 2 days for VIP customers


----------



## Cosmopolitan

lots of new arrivals at saksoff5th.com


----------



## frenziedhandbag

UK website and boutiques end season sale commences on Boxing Day, 26th December.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

these Heritage bags 50% off at Nordstromrack.com


----------



## frenziedhandbag

My fellow partners in crime... the USA online sale is LIVE!

Oops, omitted the weblink. Happy Shopping! 

https://us.longchamp.com/sales-ah18


----------



## Cosmopolitan

garnet Mademoiselle at Century 21 for $799 link here


----------



## bellebellebelle19

frenziedhandbag said:


> Oops, omitted the weblink. Happy Shopping!
> 
> https://us.longchamp.com/sales-ah18


The best time of year!! The Longchamp sale has also started in Bloomingdales!!


----------



## chocolateturtle

Black madeleine crossbody for $550 at Rue La La


----------



## Cosmopolitan

khaki Mademoiselle crossbody at The Real Real link here


----------



## Cosmopolitan

ombre Heritage Croc bag at Gilt link here


----------



## frenziedhandbag

UK LC sale starts. Happy Shopping!

https://uk.longchamp.com/sales-ah18


----------



## Cosmopolitan

leopard print Mademoiselle on The Real Real


----------



## Cosmopolitan

garnet Cavalcade on The Real Real


----------



## seton

Happy New year, everyone. My local Nordstrom rack had 3 of the paper et 1623s


----------



## jcue

Same ^^ - found this at the Nordstrom Rack in Natick, MA. Price is $89.97 but rings up $47.48! There are 3 more in PAPER and lots of the regular le pliage in reds and pinks as well!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Paris Premier at c21stores.com


----------



## cbarrus

Nice sale at Sands Point Shop:

https://www.sandspointshop.com/ctgy...n=Clearance Sale.  Longchamp & More. Save Big!


----------



## seton

*At the Outlets . . *

Rosemount (Chicago) starts their holiday sale Friday.
Woodbury is starting theirs on Saturday. Shrug.

*20% off outlet prices (LPN excluded)*


----------



## Cosmopolitan

at Century 21 online
https://www.c21stores.com/


----------



## Highestcloud

Sale on the Dutch Longchamp website. For example Le pliage L from 85 euro to 68 euro.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

ebony whipstitch Mademoiselle at therealreal.com


----------



## seton

The *LC outlets* are doing a CNY sale for tomorrow (Tues). It will be 20% off outlet prices except for LPNs.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

The Real Real has a FW19 LGP clutch. Coco Rocha carried one of these at NYFW  recently.


----------



## bugn

On neiman marcus dot com, code: fashion - save $100 off new essentials Roseau!!!!!!!!!! The code works on more than that, that's just what I was excited about!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

new arrivals at therealreal.com .... a Mademoiselle, two Amazones, FW19 LGP boots


----------



## Cosmopolitan

161 Longchamp items just posted on ruelala.com. Lots of Cuirs and Neos.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

The Real Real has a black Foulonne saddle bag


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Saksoff5th.com has a black Shop It tote


----------



## Cosmopolitan

The Real Real has a honey Madeleine crossbody


----------



## bugn

Neiman Marcus code: MARCH - $125 off any bag $500 or higher. Has it listed under the Longchamp bags!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

current-season Roseau bags at saksoff5th.com


----------



## Cosmopolitan

current-season dandy print Pliage bags at saksoff5th.com


----------



## Cosmopolitan

new arrivals at ruelala.com


----------



## Cosmopolitan

new Roseau arrivals at NM's lastcall.com


----------



## Cosmopolitan

lots of Longchamp sunglasses just added to nordstromrack.com


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Paris Rocks bags at nordstromrack.com


----------



## peacelovesequin

Nordstrom Rack (Online)


----------



## Cosmopolitan

orange Heritage crossbody 66% off at Century 21

https://www.c21stores.com/products/...liage-heritage-small-crossbody/6388-4451.html


----------



## Cosmopolitan

current-season gray Amazone at NM Last Call


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau Essential at therealreal.com


----------



## Cosmopolitan

therealreal.com has the LGP tote from NYFW


----------



## Cosmopolitan

190 Longchamp items posted on ruelala.com, including some current-season bags


----------



## Cosmopolitan

gray Mademoiselle (definitely not mine) on The Real Real

https://www.therealreal.com/product...r-mademoiselle-satchel-SrajTBD8cyQ?position=3


----------



## Lizzys

Looks like 2 items among the Longchamps at C21.com were reduced further.  I bought the Navy 3D tote.




https://www.c21stores.com/products/longchamp/navy-longchamp-3d-small-tote/6388-4449.html

LONGCHAMP
*Red Pénélope Leather Crossbody*
$253.07 original price$565.00 Save 55%
COLOR RED






https://www.c21stores.com/products/longchamp/navy-longchamp-3d-small-tote/6388-4449.html
NAVY LONGCHAMP 3D SMALL TOTE
LONGCHAMP
Color: NAVY
Item #: 6388-4449001
$352.97 original price $745.00


----------



## Cosmopolitan

black Mademoiselle at The Real Real

https://www.therealreal.com/product...-2017-mademoiselle-bag-yEWiJU92E98?position=1


----------



## Cosmopolitan

End of season sale has begun at neimanmarcus.com. Here are some of the markdowns:


----------



## Cosmopolitan

End of season sale has begun at bloomingdales.com. Here are some of the markdowns:


----------



## Cosmopolitan

End of season sale has begun at nordstrom.com. Here are some of the markdowns:


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Floirat bag available here at NM’s lastcall.com


----------



## Cosmopolitan

New arrivals at ruelala.com


----------



## Cosmopolitan

60% off Paris Premier at Nordstrom Rack
https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...hamp-paris-premier-leather-tote?color=NATURAL


----------



## SmokieDragon

Sands Point Shop Sale


----------



## rowy65

Neimans Last Call and Saks Off Fifth!


----------



## MeepMeep67

The SF Longchamp outlet store has 5 more of these beautiful 70th anniversary bags. Hope it's ok to share my good find.  She said they ship.
(Reg price $250). now 1/2 price and 15% off is $106.25 + tax.
  PM me for my SA


----------



## Cosmopolitan

The U.S. Longchamp sale is now live online

https://us.longchamp.com/summer-sales-ss19


----------



## toujours*chic

Cosmopolitan said:


> The U.S. Longchamp sale is now live online
> 
> https://us.longchamp.com/summer-sales-ss19
> 
> View attachment 4464313


OMG- the prices are much better on LP website than 3rd party retailers. Thank you for the info! I bought these- I am on a small LPC binge but they are basics and can turn them around if I want a plain look. 50% off too.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Longchamp event coming up at Century 21
c21stores.com


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Floirat tote at The Real Real
https://www.therealreal.com/product...loirat-le-pliage-illustration-tote?position=7


----------



## toujours*chic

Nordstrom Anni Sale to start soon- there are some nice colors of the expandable LP nylon tote (black, navy, fig, gunmetal, and red) + the LP cuir tote is currently available in blush, emerald and laquer red. Suspect once the real early admit starts 11 and 12 there will be more colors added. The early VIP pre-order just started for customers in LA and NYC.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Paris Premier totes 65% off at Century 21
www.c21stores.com


----------



## MeepMeep67

20% off at San Francisco outlet
Free shipping over $200. 
PM me for my SA they might have a bag you are looking for. 
I picked this up. Medium size $106. + tax
That cute leather camera bag with flower $232 (then 20% off) they have the matching key chain for $75


----------



## Cosmopolitan

40% off navy Madeleine crossbody at Bloomingdales 
https://www.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/longchamp-madeleine-pebbled-leather-crossbody?


----------



## mzbaglady1

Spotted leather tote clearance 252.00 Nordstromrack.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Sands Point Shop


----------



## sittysue

ordered XL Travel bag in red (have the large) and a navy pouchette


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Very surprised to find a small selection of LC at Metro Mall, Centrepoint (Singapore).


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle at The Real Real
https://www.therealreal.com/product...5958e9-ef36-4dfb-8954-09a09a23ce66?position=8


----------



## elisabettaverde

Le Pliage Heritage at Nordstrom Rack, $484.97,  The Promenade Shopping Center in Scottsdale, Arizona.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

New Longchamp outlet store at Desert Hills Premium Outlets....tons of bags from past seasons....Mademoiselle, Amazone, Roseau, LP...store just opened 6 days ago.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Mademoiselle at The Real Real


----------



## Cosmopolitan

The Real Real has two black Voyageuse bags, way below retail price using the 20% off discount code


----------



## Cosmopolitan

ruelala.com has some Roseau Essential totes


----------



## Cosmopolitan

lastcall.com also has some Roseau Essential totes


----------



## Cosmopolitan

two Mademoiselle colors 40% off at Nordstrom.com

link here


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Amazone at The Real Real


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Amazone at The Real Real


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Roseau Essential at Gilt.com

link here


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Voyageuse at The Real Real


----------



## hermes_lemming

Le pliage cuir webbing mini: Black, navy and vermillion
https://www.sandspointshop.com/prod/1500863/Longchamp-Fall-Winter


----------



## frenziedhandbag

_*Sands Point Shop Columbus Day Promotion. *_


----------



## cheidel

Longchamp Sale at 6pm.com!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

New Longchamp arrivals at ruelala.com


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Sands Point Shop promo codes


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Gilt.com is promoting a Longchamp drop tmrw


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Cavalcade at The Real Real
https://www.therealreal.com/product...bossed-leather-crossbody-bag-69qm5?position=6


----------



## MahoganyQT

Nordstrom Rack has a Longchamp  promotion now.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

The Longchamp public sale begins Dec. 4 in the U.S., with the private pre-sale starting Nov. 29.


----------



## cheidel

Sale on Bagshop.com


----------



## SmokieDragon

LC F and F Sale in Malaysia on 21-22 November


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Bloomingdales.com has started its end-of-season sale. Here are some of the markdowns:


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Cosmopolitan said:


> The Longchamp public sale begins Dec. 4 in the U.S., with the private pre-sale starting Nov. 29.



CORRECTION: *The public sale begins Dec. 3.* My boutique gave me the wrong date last week.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

NeimanMarcus.com has started its end-of-season sale. Here are some of the markdowns:


----------



## cheidel

Black Friday Longchamp sale!  Bagshop.com


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Nordstrom.com has started its end-of-season sale. Here are some of the markdowns:


----------



## Cosmopolitan

The Longchamp sale is officially on
https://us.longchamp.com/longchamp-sales-fw19


----------



## chocolateturtle

Huge sale on jomashop.com/longchamp-handbags.html


----------



## frenziedhandbag

A good chance to score classic colors on discounts. Sands Point Shop.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Sands Point Shop


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Longchamp event on Gilt.com tmrw


----------



## frenziedhandbag

UK sales is LIVE. Happy Shopping! 
https://www.longchamp.com/gb/en/sales/sales-uk/


----------



## frugaldallas

40% off some bags

https://www.bloomingdales.com/shop/..._sp=shop_by_brand-_-ALL DESIGNERS-_-Longchamp


----------



## cheidel

Longchamp sale at Nordstrom!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

available at The Real Real

https://www.therealreal.com/product...ge-croc-embossed-handle-bag-6txwo?position=17


----------



## cheidel

Bloomingdales Longchamp Sale!!!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Longchamp event on Gilt.com tmrw


----------



## cheidel

Some LC at SPS now up to 30% off.


----------



## cheidel

More LC sales!


----------



## Lizzys

Big 25% off sale on all Longchamp at Nordstrom.com.  Go get em!


----------



## cheidel

Newman’s Last Call sale, also 50% off one item until March 23, 2020.


----------



## Lizzys

SaksOffFifth.com is giving 25% off purchases of $150 or more with code FRIENDS.  Their prices are already discounted about 20-30% before the extra 25% off with code.


----------



## craftybskt

Longchamp Sale https://www.longchamp.com/us/en/sale/sales-us/ I just ordered this:


----------



## Obsessed68

15% off on selected Longchamp articles on Edisac.com !
https://www.edisac.com/longchamp-en/


----------



## TejasMama

Select Le Pliage Club LH small and large on sale at Longchamp.com


----------



## Moxisox

Le Pliage club Totes and backpacks on sale at Nordstrom’s for $62 and $69.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 If you refresh the listing throughout the day different colors pop up at different times.


----------



## MeepMeep67




----------



## SakuraSakura

I will be returning this grey Le Pliage M with short handles tomorrow.

Winners St.Albert, Canada.


----------



## paula3boys

Bloomingdales has 30% Friends/Family on Longchamp. There are also already marked down items before the discount is applied.


----------



## raylyn

Bloomingdale's has the Le Pliage Navy and Neo Black med backpacks with an additional 50% off the sale price so $150.


----------



## raylyn

Sale currently going on, on the Longchamp site.


----------



## justwatchin

Saks Off Fifth has 25% off over $150 and it includes Longchamp


----------



## justwatchin

Saks Off 5th has 20% off $100 today and it includes Longchamp


----------



## paula3boys

Select styles on sale (about 30% off) US Longchamp site/in stores


----------



## paula3boys

Le Pliage Club Expandable Travel Bag in fuchsia or rust on sale at Nordstrom for $139.12


----------



## Obsessed68

Private sales on edisac.com !





						Boutique de maroquinerie en ligne : sac à main pas cher ou de luxe | Sac bandoulière de qualité
					

3000 sacs vous attendent sur edisac : sac Lancaster, sac Desigual, cartable Tann's, valise Samsonite... Livraison & Retour gratuits dès 40 euros.




					www.edisac.com
				



Up to 50% off


----------



## CostcoRhi84

Snagged one for myself today


----------



## frenziedhandbag

null
					

Discover our collection: handbags, small leather goods, luggage, footwear, ready-to-wear. Free 30-day returns for items in our collection.




					www.longchamp.com
				




Categorised under Outlet, one can now purchase past season items off the website! 
@viewwing there is a xs cuir backpack available!


----------



## Lizzys

Nordstrom and Bloomingdales have some of their Longchamp inventory reduced.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Dear all, US sale is LIVE! Shop away! 






						SALE Longchamp | Longchamp US
					

The Maison Longchamp invites you to discover the sale for the Autumn & Winter 2021 collection. This is your last chance to find your favourite pieces!




					www.longchamp.com


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

$349








						Leather Le Pliage Neo Crossbody | The Luxe Shop | T.J.Maxx
					

Shop TJMaxx.com. Discover a stylish selection of the latest brand name and designer fashions all at a great value




					tjmaxx.tjx.com


----------



## MeepMeep67

Nordstromrack.com  has LE. Los Angeles in 3 styles


----------



## MeepMeep67

nordstromrack.com $159.97.    Its 1/2 price!!!


----------



## youngster

Saks Off Fifth has my favorite Longchamp Le Foulonne cosmetic case in sapphire (with an extra 20% off for purchases over $100). New ones are $120.


----------



## paula3boys

25% off select Longchamp at Saks Fifth Avenue


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Longchamp has started its SS22 sale in the U.S.: https://www.longchamp.com/us/en/sale/sales-us/


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Public sale in Singapore is LIVE.






						BAGS WOMEN Longchamp (View all)  | Longchamp SG
					

Enter the Longchamp world and explore the Longchamp Women's Bags collection.




					www.longchamp.com


----------



## paula3boys

Le Foulonne Cosmetic Pouch (larger size) in lagoon is about 48% off at Saks (about $65.xx while it is still $88 sale price at Longchamp)


----------



## MeepMeep67

Longchamp outlet in Livermore, 4th of July sale. July 1-5  most items 30% off 
They offer shipping, free over a certain amount, if you are looking for something PM and I will give you the CA phone number


----------



## Momtutu

Jomashop has the old style medium neo crossbody top handle in black for $89.99


----------



## Dsarg20

Jomashop also has the Neo Shoulder bag in Navy for ~$170. https://www.jomashop.com/longchamp-...x-12-2-x-7-5-in-shoulder-bag-l1899598006.html 
I actually bought this from them and like it- so excited that I was able to get one after it was discontinued to use as a work bag!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Gilt.com has nearly 200 discounted Longchamp bags right now (as they often do). Here are a few:


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Big markdowns on Cavalcade line at Saks Off 5th





						Saks OFF 5TH : Discount Designer Women's Clothing, Handbags & More
					

Discover discount designer clothing, handbags, and more at saksoff5th.com. Save up to 70% off everything with free shipping on orders of $99 or more.




					www.saksoff5th.com


----------



## escamillo

Nordstrom may be phasing out its exclusive LLH Cuir (or hopefully just refreshing the style with the new HW and lining). The black color way was recently marked down. 


Nordstrom Rack also has new mark downs, including the large Cuir travel bag, past seasonal colors like this bright pink in Cuir, and a beautiful cobalt Roseau Essential tote.


----------



## shopaholicious

*Nordstrom* black friday deal: Le Pliage Expandable Tote $139.29 (28% off)
Color: pinky, sun, pomegranate, and norway/blue

*San Francisco Premium Outlet in Livermore*
11/25: 50% off entire store excluding Pliage.
11/26–11/28: 40% off entire store excluding Pliage.
11/29–12/25: 20% off entire store (excluding Pliage).
Additional 30% off gloves and stoles, 
buy one get one 50% on specific products


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Season-end markdowns have been taken on select Longchamp items at saksfifthavenue.com. Here are some examples…


----------



## MeepMeep67

shopaholicious said:


> *San Francisco Premium Outlet in Livermore*
> 11/25: 50% off entire store excluding Pliage.
> 11/26–11/28: 40% off entire store excluding Pliage.
> 11/29–12/25: 20% off entire store (excluding Pliage).
> Additional 30% off gloves and stoles,
> buy one get one 50% on specific products


From my CA for VIPs:
We will be allowing you to PRE-SELECT AND HOLD WED. 11/23 between the hours 4:30pm -7:00pm but must be paid through a “PAY BY LINK” Email sent directly to you early morning on BLACK FRIDAY


----------



## Cosmopolitan

The sale has started on U.S. Longchamp.com: https://www.longchamp.com/us/en/sale/sales-us/


----------



## escamillo

Another Nordstrom deal: The largest size of the Box Trot in black is marked down to $575 from $720. This is one I don’t see from Longchamp or other department stores.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Sighted at Nordstrom Rack, Seattle


----------



## MeepMeep67

Longchamp.com 50% off


----------



## frenziedhandbag

UK sales is LIVE. Happy shopping!


----------



## viewwing

A lot of older models for cheap!


			https://www.nordstromrack.com/search?origin=keywordsearch&keyword=Longchamp%20&page=2


----------



## paula3boys

Nordstrom has some older colors on sale plus additional 25% off (not sure when that ends)

Neiman Marcus lets you save 15% if you sign up for texts plus Rakuten is 10% back right now.


----------

